# TVR Tuscan Advice



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Thinking of getting a TVR Tuscan... can anyone offer any advice?

I realise the engine size has changed from 4.0 to 3.6, but not sure how recently, and I'm trying to keep the cost as far below Â£30k as possible. Albeit the 3.6 is meant to be very reliable etc., I'm led to believe that any issues with the 4.0 should have been resolved by recall work?

Also, if I don't get a warranty with the car, where should I be looking to buy one from and how much are they likely to cost?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

pistonheads.com would be your best bet for tvr questions.

I did think of getting one a year and a bit ago, then got scared of costs & reliability and bought a maserati :roll:

Dave


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

it may be worth looking on the Tuscan forum in pistoneads:-

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/forum.asp?f=5&h=0

and in particular at this thread:-

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 91&f=5&h=0

which discusses the Speed 6 engine reliability - essential reading if you are going to buy second hand and dont have a warranty or VERY deep pockets

Good luck


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get to know your TVR Mechanic's birthday, wedding anniversary, kids' names etc asap. You may be seeing rather a lot of him. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

mab said:


> Thinking of getting a TVR Tuscan... can anyone offer any advice?


See if you can get one for at least half a day, to check that it's really the car for you. I toyed with the idea on more than one occasion and figured that I'm not _that_ much of an enthusiast.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

I too looked at getting one, test drove a few, but figured that I could not handle it as a daily driver (weekends/ sunny days only fine), but in the wet/winter, a bit of a handfull.

You also need to look at post 2002 cars to reduce the risk of engine probs (finger followers etc).

Finally, with the release of the mk2 Tuscan, and orders now being taken prices are starting to slide - there is a 2001 S for under Â£18k. Just depends how much they're going to slide, and when you buy.....

Be interesting to see how the new owner deals with the issue of the SP6 engine "reliability".

All that said, come next summer, if they are sub Â£20k for a 2002 S model I may well bite the bullet... 

Just go into TVR ownership with your eyes open and enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Antwerpman - bloody hell, that does make for interesting reading... I obviously didn't realise the extent to which these engines were failing.

b3ves - I have driven Tuscans on a few occasions so know what they are like. But it is not just the performance, I think they are a superb choice for practicality, exterior design, interior design. I don't do too many miles these days so the 'rawness' of the car would not be something I would have to deal with on a daily commute, etc.

Justhe1 - yeah, spotted that Tuscan S aswell... but it seems to be significantly lower priced that all other Tuscans (including non-S 2001 cars).

Hmmm, pistonheads has certainly opened my eyes somewhat though...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> mab said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of getting a TVR Tuscan... can anyone offer any advice?
> ...


Rob - I remember the conversation at Interpro when you and I were there doing my springs...

The chaps there know a bit about them and repair them / tune them from time to time...

One of the biggest problems was (is?) TVRs extensive usage of random parts. Their build process means they go out and buy a bulk load of (say) wiper motors and use them til they run out. Next time they buy wiper motors, they'll probably source something completely different. So the "same" car can be made up of completely different pieces...

Which is why the factory has to get involved in even minor fixes, apparently, because only they know what a car actually is built using...

(at least that's my recollection from the conversation...)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Join all the other ex TTrs

Buy a maserati . . .  go on take a 3200 for a test drive, go on I dare you . . .


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

If it were me I would look at a new T350c - they are doing a deal at the moment of Â£38,500 and you get free air con, 18" wheels and pearlescent paint - worth about Â£3,500. I have also heard that they are extending their warranty on the new cars from 1/2 (1 year parts and body/2 year engine) to 2/3 which would be worth a lot of money and a lot of piece of mind.

If you look at this price then some of the second hand prices of the T350 start to look a bit strong.

Certainly all of the 'evidence' and speculation seem to point at some changes to the sp6 head design in 2003 to improve oil flow and therefore reduce top end failures.

If I were you I would only look at cars post 2003 or with a 2003 rebuilt (althought there are rumours that the new heads - if they exist -are not retrofittable). Cars with earlier rebuilts are still known to go pop quiet frequently. If the car you want does not have this then you need to factor in the possibility of a rebuilt - from Â£4K up depending upon how much goodwill you are able to squeeze from TVR (althought they have now issued a statement saying that all goodwill rebuilds will stop)

Good luck - they are beautiful cars

A


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Agreed. Only look at cars from 2003 onwards to try to avoid engine problems.

Speak with the TVR dealer about warranties. You want one that doesnt have a Â£1,000 max claim limit. Not good if you've got a Â£4,000 engine bill.

I bought new for the 2yr engine warranty. When this is up I will either sell the car or buy a warranty from a dealer.

Although they're a lot more civilised these days I still wouldn't fancy driving a TVR in the snow. Ice is OK, but with no weight and wide tyres you'll go nowhere in snow.

With regards to JampoTTs comment on changing parts suppliers. This was the case with cars such as the Chimaera and Griffith. Mainly in the braking department - TVR chopped and changed quite a lot pre-1996 when the Chimaera and Griffith became the same under the bodywork. But on new cars most parts are made in-house and the bought in parts are completely standardised. You must remember the customer is the beta tester and TVR are constantly improving the cars though (or fixing problems) so parts do change. This was never/is not really an issue on my Chimaera or on any new model I've heard of.


----------

